

Greggs: Victim of Google Rich Results Spam - adzeds
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Greggs&oq=Greggs&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.368j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8

======
adzeds
Check out the logo that gets pulled into the company profile!

